# Front Facing Camera and Gingerbread.



## xrstoy1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok I'm rooted and been playing with some of the current GingerBread roms, on some of the first roms the FFC didn't work at all. No it works but the quality of the picture lookes like it's a "Characture Drawing" (colors look like a old webcam) and Not a clear picture like on Froyo. So withoput having to go back to Froyo and change all the radios and things to test it out I'd like to ask what others are seeing with theirs? Or is my FF camers brokeand need to go back to Verizon?


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I remember reading/seeing that some ROMs had issues. my last TB (which was rooted) had a great FFC. i was running MR2.5 radio and liquid gingersense 1.2 i believe. worked great on that ROM. everything was great about that ROM.

sorry, i never had enough time to mess with any other ROMs before i had data issues, so i cannot comment on any other ROMs.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Works great for me on Google talk in video chat. Using bamf 3.0 rc3 with the mr2 radio

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

xrstoy1 said:


> Ok I'm rooted and been playing with some of the current GingerBread roms, on some of the first roms the FFC didn't work at all. No it works but the quality of the picture lookes like it's a "Characture Drawing" (colors look like a old webcam) and Not a clear picture like on Froyo. So withoput having to go back to Froyo and change all the radios and things to test it out I'd like to ask what others are seeing with theirs? Or is my FF camers brokeand need to go back to Verizon?


Radio has nothing to do with the camera so rule that out. What kernel are you using?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## xrstoy1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Right now I'm on Gineritis 1.2 stock kernal i have had this problem with every kernal/rom at least with all mr2/mr2.5 roms...I know it was fine when I got the phone and on MR1 roms
it's not slow it looks like it's only 16 color...


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

xrstoy1 said:


> Right now I'm on Gineritis 1.2 stock kernal i have had this problem with every kernal/rom at least with all mr2/mr2.5 roms...I know it was fine when I got the phone and on MR1 roms
> it's not slow it looks like it's only 16 color...


Have you checked to make sure no camera effects were accidentally applied?


----------



## xrstoy1 (Jul 21, 2011)

yes I reset defaults using stock camera. Back camera is just fine.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

just loaded up Bamf RC 4.9 and it is working good in there as well.

maybe it is just one of those "every phone is different" type of situations.


----------

